

DUDU.com Sold for $1 Million - tnd
http://www.elliotsblog.com/sedo-brokers-sale-of-dudu-com-for-1-million-1337

======
blankenship
_The company currently uses GoDudu.com for its website, so this is a much
needed upgrade._

"Much needed"? If that domain doesn't bring them $1mil in profit,
questionable. (Although godudu.com does have a certain English-speaking ring
to it.)

------
spking
It makes sense that it was a non-U.S. buyer. I don't think anyone here would
invest $1 Million in a name that could so easily be confused with
something...fecal.

~~~
sambeau
In Kiswahili in East Africa dudu means bug (as in insect).

------
simias
I haven't much to say on the domain sale per se, but I'm curious about this
social network. It advertises "Your friends, photos, games, music - free and
without language barriers". I wonder how that works (the "without language
barrier" thing) but both the website and the app store page are pretty terse.

Has any of you heard about this dudu thing before? Is it the new color.com?

~~~
tlack
I wonder if this is the future must-have feature for social networks. I notice
that Facebook now detects if I view comments in Spanish and will automatically
translate them for me if I click a link. Pretty cool feature.

------
smackfu
And that's why you don't start a company without owning the domain name.

~~~
danvideo
I don't know why this is considered a good thing - a congratulatory post that
the domain owner could get a million dollars for a site name?

It's an example of excessive domain name costs, which - exactly as smackfu is
saying - hampers startup's flexibility with names.

~~~
tnd
"It's an example of excessive domain name costs, which - exactly as smackfu is
saying - hampers startup's flexibility with names."

Excessive land costs hamper me from buying a beautiful home in my desired
neighborhood.

~~~
danvideo
Yeah and I'd agree there as well. There are plenty of places where land is too
expensive and developers buy up property for speculation and not for building
or community value.

So congrats on the fact the market does what it does? I'm not anti-capitalist,
obviously products deserve market value, but that doesn't mean I'd cheer on
something that makes startup's lives harder.

~~~
tnd
Do you know how Dudu.com was used prior to the sale? Maybe the owner had big
plans for it or already built something. I have no idea, but I did hear it was
not for sale at the time of the purchase. It's not like the social network
started out on godudu.com and the seller then bought dudu.com with the hopes
of selling it to the startup.

